

Tapose (Microsoft Courier squashed onto iPad screen) is released - atmz
http://tapose.com/

======
atmz
I'm not sure how this will work, given a) Apple's restrictions and b) the lack
of a second screen. Looks interesting though, and if done right it could be a
good alternative to Evernote etc.

There's a lack of reviews so far, so I'm going to wait and see before I buy.
(as an aside, mobile apps seem to rarely get proper reviews; they may be
cheap, but I'd rather not waste my time with underwhelming apps)

